# Goosiest michigan goose call



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

goosemann said:


> hellow...you should take a look at Lynch Mob goose call line..i have several and do very well with them..


Hey one post wonderboy that has already been mentioned at least twice and the op bought a gk. To late.....................
Smoke


----------



## iceoiler (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the imput, i did go with the gk giant slayer with the ote guts, guys there where very helpful. To be honest every michigan call manufactuer I spoke with was very willing to help. I did really like the way the lynch mob game over sounded as well. When i talked to the they mentioned they just released a poured version poly version of the goose noose, but i could not find sound clip anywhere.


----------

